
PyCon 2011: Advanced Python 1 Tutorial - driscollis
http://www.blog.pythonlibrary.org/2011/03/09/pycon-2011-advanced-python-1-tutorial/
======
raymondh
It is not cool to publish someone else's slides on your website without their
permission.

